# Atitool hangs up with my 3870



## firestarter (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi,

i've been using atitool from years with my 850pro without any trouble, now i upgraded to a Sapphire 3870 / 512 gddr4, and tried to use it again, but when i launch the application, it hangs, using 99% of the system resources, and crashes without any error after some minutes. I checked the logfile and this is what i got:

2008-10-22 21:10:41	D Successfully connected to driver, version 130
2008-10-22 21:10:41	D Scanning for ATI VGA Cards...
2008-10-22 21:10:41	D Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x9501 bus 1 dev 0
2008-10-22 21:10:41	D   fbPhy: 0xC0000000, mmrPhy: 0xD1000000.
2008-10-22 21:10:41	D   mmapped mmr to 0xE30000
2008-10-22 21:10:41	D   BIOS at 0x0
2008-10-22 21:10:41	D   fixing bios address to 0xC0000
2008-10-22 21:10:41	D   mmapped bios to 0xE40000
2008-10-22 21:10:41	D Could not read driver's clock table: 2
2008-10-22 21:10:41	D   Temperature monitoring: Not supported
2008-10-22 21:10:41	D Device initialized successfully
2008-10-22 21:10:41	D Scanning for NVIDIA VGA Cards...
2008-10-22 21:10:41	D Could not read driver's clock table: 2


I'm using catalyst version 8.10, and tried to uninstall atitool and install it again, but nothing changed... any suggestions?

And, does the overdrive feature of the catalyst package works good?

Thank you!


----------



## erocker (Oct 22, 2008)

ATI Tool doesn't support HD3870.  ATi overdrive worked fine for my 3870, however there is not fan control.  For that you can create a profile in CCC or RivaTuner supports it.


----------



## firestarter (Oct 22, 2008)

thank you for your help!  i will rely on ati's feature


----------



## Copenhagen (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the test for artifacts that it has.  But I can't get it to run for my HD 2600 XT AGP card.

I don't know if its the driver or what.  But it will not work.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 31, 2008)

erocker said:


> ATI Tool doesn't support HD3870.  ATi overdrive worked fine for my 3870, however there is not fan control.  For that you can create a profile in CCC or RivaTuner supports it.



Doesn't the 0.27 beta support rv6xx asic?


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=45596


----------

